# New slingshots



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I finished these 2 last night. One is Birch ply laminated with Tufnol. Its based on a natural I made for a student a couple of months ago, I shot it so well I did not want to let it go so I took a pattern from it and made this. The second is a straight grip version of my usual Ergo, made from Walnut and sepelle. Ive used theraband silver for the first time, I really like it it hits hard and fast.
I'm camping on a farm tonight, so I will be trying them against Rabbits for the first time.
Martin


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Both very nice!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Martin said:


> I finished these 2 last night. One is Birch ply laminated with Tufnol. Its based on a natural I made for a student a couple of months ago, I shot it so well I dis not want to let it go so I took a pattern from it and made this. The second is a straight grip version of my usual Ergo, made from Walnut and sepelle. Ive used theraband silver for the first time, I really like it it hits hard and fast.
> I'm camping on a farm tonight, so I will be trying them against Rabbits for the first time.
> Martin
























Niiiiiice! work Martin - you know those sexy curvy ones get my head turning *everytime* , but even that more traditional Tufnol I gave a second look (and a third...)


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

your getting even better, love them both, jeff


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Quality.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Very nice, since when is there theraband silver?!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

USASlingshot said:


> Very nice, since when is there theraband silver?!


As far as I know its been around as long as the others, silver is the second strongest in

the range.

I have only just got round to trying it, I don't know anyone else who has used it but I'm

pleased with its performance so far.

Martin


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

They look great! I can't stop thinking about the second one!


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

I didnt know you could get thera band silver, i only thought you could get thera tube silver.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well designed. Well executed. 









Martin, you're among the very best.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Well designed. Well executed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I cant wait to see what you do with that piece of Yew.

Martin


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2010)

Martin,your stuff look very nice.


----------



## juliusjonzon (May 6, 2010)

Real great work! They both look great! They are different from the other on but still loks like special and GREAT together!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks guys I appreciate all your comments.Martin.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Both are gorgeous. I like the simple fork for its clean lines and the translucent laminate layer. The carved fork has sexy curves and a lovely finish.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Wait ! I didn't get a chance to add my appreciation ! Fantastic design as well as craftsmanship in both Martin.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

those are to beautiful SS really love the second one though.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a couple more of the Ergo's on the go, one in Birch and walnut the other will be Birch and Tufnol.
Martin.


----------



## Pulse (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful work martin! I did the same thing when i got one of my naturals, i loved it so much i made a template so i can cut it out of plywood.

Great work, and keep it up!

kyle.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Some of the best I've seen from you!!! Each so different, yet I think I like them both equally well. Amazing work!!!!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Cheers Perry, 
Ive been having a lot of fun with my new ps1 I love your hunter bands.
I haven't had a chance at the rabbits yet, the weather keeps letting me down.
Martin.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice work Martin!


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

they are excelent!!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Way to go Bud! I would say you know your way around a tool bag!!!!! Excellent! Flatband


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Martin said:


> I finished these 2 last night. One is Birch ply laminated with Tufnol. Its based on a natural I made for a student a couple of months ago, I shot it so well I dis not want to let it go so I took a pattern from it and made this. The second is a straight grip version of my usual Ergo, made from Walnut and sepelle. Ive used theraband silver for the first time, I really like it it hits hard and fast.
> I'm camping on a farm tonight, so I will be trying them against Rabbits for the first time.
> Martin


Martin Im wild about the first two views. Beatiful and just my style.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks again guys.
Martin


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Martin said:


> Very nice, since when is there theraband silver?!


As far as I know its been around as long as the others, silver is the second strongest in

the range.

I have only just got round to trying it, I don't know anyone else who has used it but I'm

pleased with its performance so far.

Martin

[/quote]

I love Thera-silver, I've been using it for a few months, I've a double, straight length on each fork, about 1:5-2cm each, my only problem with it, is it twists very easily (easier than gold I find) so this reduces the number of shots I can off quickly. Apart from that, it seems to last a little less than gold, but not much.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Very nice, since when is there theraband silver?!


Sweet, I might have to try some

As far as I know its been around as long as the others, silver is the second strongest in

the range.

I have only just got round to trying it, I don't know anyone else who has used it but I'm

pleased with its performance so far.

Martin

[/quote]

I love Thera-silver, I've been using it for a few months, I've a double, straight length on each fork, about 1:5-2cm each, my only problem with it, is it twists very easily (easier than gold I find) so this reduces the number of shots I can off quickly. Apart from that, it seems to last a little less than gold, but not much.
[/quote]


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

whipcrackdeadbunny said:


> Very nice, since when is there theraband silver?!


As far as I know its been around as long as the others, silver is the second strongest in

the range.

I have only just got round to trying it, I don't know anyone else who has used it but I'm

pleased with its performance so far.

Martin

[/quote]

I love Thera-silver, I've been using it for a few months, I've a double, straight length on each fork, about 1:5-2cm each, my only problem with it, is it twists very easily (easier than gold I find) so this reduces the number of shots I can off quickly. Apart from that, it seems to last a little less than gold, but not much.
[/quote]

Yes Ive noticed how easily it twists, I cant comment on how long it lasts though I haven't

been using it long enough.

I would really like to try some Linatex but I cannot get it over here.

Martin


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I see it go more than a month without submitting a piece. I hope so too has improved your shot. jejeje!

Now you hit the barn? jejejeje

A hug Martin!


----------

